# Shine Art Shipping



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Does anyone else who orders from Shine Art notice the shipping costs? We have signed up to get "Manufacture Pricing Discount" and now find that our savings are lost in the shipping cost. Stones are shipped in a padded flat rate envelope (costing $5.70) but we are being charged $17.35 for one order and a whopping $23.70 on another. Flat rate is up to 70#. I realize there could be a handling fee but wow this is steep.
Any other buyers have a problem with this?


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

americanrose2 said:


> Does anyone else who orders from Shine Art notice the shipping costs? We have signed up to get "Manufacture Pricing Discount" and now find that our savings are lost in the shipping cost. Stones are shipped in a padded flat rate envelope (costing $5.70) but we are being charged $17.35 for one order and a whopping $23.70 on another. Flat rate is up to 70#. I realize there could be a handling fee but wow this is steep.
> Any other buyers have a problem with this?



I've been ordering from them for a while and I never noticed any big markup on shipping. Its usually the correct cost for priority mail + insured shipping rates. So a flate rate box of 5 bucks may cost 8 because of the insurance, it a large flat rate box of 15 may cost 25 if its stuffed with higher quality stones...


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

No, they were shipping in the flat rate envelopes that cost $5.70 to send and charging those high rates that I quoted not the flat rate boxes.
After contacting them, I must now order through an email instead of using their website. Makes no sense to me. So if you have a wholesale account and order online do be careful....double check the shipping charges. USPS should not cost $23+ for flat rate envelope. If it shows high shipping then contact them and order through an email.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

americanrose2 said:


> No, they were shipping in the flat rate envelopes that cost $5.70 to send and charging those high rates that I quoted not the flat rate boxes.
> After contacting them, I must now order through an email instead of using their website. Makes no sense to me. So if you have a wholesale account and order online do be careful....double check the shipping charges. USPS should not cost $23+ for flat rate envelope. If it shows high shipping then contact them and order through an email.



Oh you order through their website? I've always just emailed their gmail account and pay that way.


----------



## americanrose2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes, you can sign up for wholesale pricing and order through their website....it's very nice.
Then you don't have to type out your order in an email. But....their choices for shipping are UPS or FedEx....I see they have removed USPS. That is what I would choose for shipping and the prices were outrageous and upsetting when I saw they shipped my order in the flat rate envelope. Also, choose USPS as I get delivery usually in 2 days...UPS takes a week.
You can also order through their website without wholesale pricing. Glad they set up the website as it used to be prices were different every time I ordered through an email.
Don't enjoy typing out my orders now in an email but at least I know that the shipping is usually under $10 and still can receive wholesale pricing. Hope this info helps someone.


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

I also order through email and shipping is generally $7


----------



## lmcclain6 (Jun 30, 2011)

ifusion said:


> I've been ordering from them for a while and I never noticed any big markup on shipping. Its usually the correct cost for priority mail + insured shipping rates. So a flate rate box of 5 bucks may cost 8 because of the insurance, it a large flat rate box of 15 may cost 25 if its stuffed with higher quality stones...


yes, I noticed that their shipping is very high. It does not matter whether you order via website or email, no business should price gouge on shipping costs like that. Especially when they are shipping stones where glue falls off every other stone.


----------



## tracey33 (Dec 28, 2010)

There is a big difference in shipping costs. I used to call in or email my order and the shipping for stones in a USPS priority box would be $8 and some change. The last time I tried to call my order in they told me they no longer do that. Website order only. The shipping from the website sent in the same package is almost double.


----------

